# Notebook, ATI und zweiter Screen - ich verzweifle

## Bloodsurfer

Ich versuche es jetzt seit Tagen, einen zweiten an mein Notebook angeschlossenen Monitor zusätzlich zum Laufen zu bringen, und schaffe es einfach nicht vernünftig...

Im Book ist eine ATI X700. Interner Monitor ist ein 15er mit 1400x1050, extern soll ein 18er ran mit 1280x1024. Verwenden will ich KDE mit Xgl und Beryl. Nutze die proprietären ATI Treiber aus portage.

Meine ursprüngliche xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "200 50"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Driver      "mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   DisplaySize 370 278

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "clone"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1400x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 27

   Mode 0660

EndSection

```

Die ist für clone konfiguriert gewesen und das funktionierte auch. Sah auf dem externen Screen das Ebenbild meines Desktops. Das ist aber nicht das was ich will.

Zuerst hab ich einfach mal mit aticonfig die xorg.conf angepasst, das xinerama useflag war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch überall deaktiviert.

Herausgekommen ist diese:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "200 50"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   DisplaySize  370   278

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "off"

   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1400x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 1"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        27

   Mode         0660

EndSection
```

Habe damit X neu gestartet. Mein interner Monitor hat das selbe angezeigt wie vorher, und auf dem zweiten war auch ein zweiter Desktop. Wenn ich mit der Maus an den rechten Rand des ersten Monitors ranbin, habe ich die Hälfte des Mauszeigers auf dem zweiten Screen sehen können - aber mehr nicht. Ich konnte meine Maus nicht auf den zweiten Screen ganz rüber bringen, und auch keine Fenster dahin verschieben oder sonst irgendwie auf den zweiten wechseln. Er zeigte einfach nen Desktop mit KDE-Standardkonfig (also auch ne zweite Taskleiste, anders konfiguriert als die auf dem ersten Screen, usw.).

Da dachte ich mir, ok, ohne das xinerama useflag wird's wohl nicht gehen. Also das flag global aktiviert, einen Riesenhaufen Pakete neu kompiliert (KDE, Xgl, andere WMs, war einiges).

Voller Hoffnung danach wieder neu gestartet, aber Pustekuchen. Erster Screen normal, zweiter nur blau mit einem Mülleimer drauf (diesmal ohne zweite Kicker Leiste). Effekt wieder der selbe: Ich kann den Mauszeiger am Rand sehen, aber mehr nicht. Ich komme nicht auf den zweiten Screen und kann ihn auf keine Art und Weise nutzen...

Da fiel mir auf dass in der xorg.conf Xinerama noch nicht aktiviert war. Also hab ich es aktiviert in den Serverflags, und wieder neu gestartet.

Da wollte dann nicht mal mehr der KDM starten. X selbst startet mit schwarzem Hintergrund, Mauszeiger kommt und wird zur Sanduhr, aber KDM startet nicht und bringt dummerweise auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Dann hab ich mal selbst ein bisschen an meiner ursprünglichen xorg.conf gebastelt anstatt aticonfig zu benutzen, und anhand diverser Wikis und Googelei folgende probiert:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "200 50"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Driver      "mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

   Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI X700 1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI X700 2"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI X700 1"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1400x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "ATI X700 2"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   DisplaySize 370 278

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 27

   Mode 0660

EndSection

```

War unnütz, die hat ebensowenig funktioniert.

Die einzige Fehlermeldung, die ich in /var/log/Xorg.0.log sehe ist folgende:

```
(EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperSetControllerConfigForRemap] === CWDDC ControllerSetConfig failed: 6 - 0
```

Die sagt mir nichts, und die steht jedesmal da, auch wenn X scheinbar richtig startet und funktioniert  :Confused: 

Also so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende, und neige dazu Xorg immer mehr zu verfluchen... Hat jemand eine Idee, Rat, Vorschläge?

Ach ja, ich habs auch schon ohne Xgl und Beryl probiert, geht ebensowenig, daran liegt's also leider nicht... Wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen. Der Beryl Splash erscheint übrigens auf beiden Screens, der funktioniert (so ziemlich als einziges leider)...

----------

## MrSmith

Hi,

also ich habe jetzt nicht gerade eine Lösung deines Problems. Aber ich sage dir mal wie ich vorgehen würde.

Ich würde ganz einfach mal mit einer Minimal Konfiguration von X anfangen, also den ganzen schnulli unter Section Device auf ein Minimum reduzieren.

Und dann schritt für schritt die Konfig bearbeiten, bis du dein gewünschtes Ergebnis erziehlt hast. (mal mit TwinView on Screen RightOf spielen).

Anschließen kann man ja die ganzen Device features wieder hinzufügen (gegebenenfalls hängt es ja dort irgendwo). 

Nebenbei besitze ich auch eine ati Graka in meinem Laptop. Also hier mal meine Konfig, vielleicht hilft sie dir ja...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen 1"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection  "extmod"

      Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   #Load  "speedo"

   Load  "freetype"

   #Load  "xtt"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   #Load  "Xv"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   #Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver      "vga"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

   #

   #Option      "VideoOverlay"              "on" 

   #Option      "OpenGLOverlay"             "off" 

   #Option      "PseudoColorVisuals"        "off"

   #Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

   #Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #Driver       "vga"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

   Screen      1

   #Option      "VideoOverlay"              "on" 

   #Option      "OpenGLOverlay"             "off" 

   #Option      "PseudoColorVisuals"        "off"

   #Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

   #Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Screen0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[1]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

# Option "XVideo" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

  Option "Composite" "Enable" 

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ich hab deine config mal noch weiter minimalisiert, etwas an meine Hardware angepasst und ausprobiert:

```
Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "Simple Layout" 

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0 

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen 1" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load  "dbe" 

   SubSection  "extmod" 

      Option  "omit xfree86-dga" 

   EndSubSection 

   Load  "record" 

   Load  "freetype" 

   Load  "glx" 

   Load  "dri" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard1" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg" 

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de" 

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse1" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "Screen0" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[1]" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "fglrx" 

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]" 

   Driver      "fglrx" 

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 

   Screen      1 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen 1" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Screen0" 

   DefaultDepth     24 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes    "1400x1050" 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[1]" 

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]" 

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[1]" 

   DefaultDepth     24 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes   "1280x1024" 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "dri" 

   Mode 0666 

EndSection 

```

Viel weiter bin ich damit auch nicht gekommen. Sieht jetzt so aus: Erster Screen ist wie immer, so wie er sein soll, zweiter Screen ist schwarz mit dem großen X als Cursor - sieht so aus als sei X gestartet, aber keine Anwendung läuft darauf. Ich kann zwar die Maus rüberziehen auf den zweiten Screen, aber keine Fenster, und ich kann auch keine Programme dort starten...

Und wenn ich dann noch xinerama aktiviere bin ich wieder so weit wie vorher: Es startet auf beiden Screens nur noch X, aber kein KDM...  :Sad: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Interner Monitor ist ein 15er mit 1400x1050, extern soll ein 18er ran mit 1280x1024.

 

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich hab ich nicht all zu viel Ahnung davon, aber ich dachte immer, um zwei verschiedene Auflösungen mit der gleichen Grafikkarte gleichzeitig fahren zu können musst die auch zwei RAMDACs haben ??! 

Ich hatte das auch mal probiert mit meienr X700, aber schnell wieder aufgegeben, da bei mir das eingebaute Display 1280x800 und das externe 1240x1024 macht und das mit der gleichen Auflösung nie wirklich toll aussah.

Solltest Dus trotzdem hinbekommen, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar für ein paar Infos dazu !

----------

## anime-otaku

 *MrSmith wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe jetzt nicht gerade eine Lösung deines Problems. Aber ich sage dir mal wie ich vorgehen würde.
> 
> Ich würde ganz einfach mal mit einer Minimal Konfiguration von X anfangen, also den ganzen schnulli unter Section Device auf ein Minimum reduzieren.
> ...

 

Twinview funktioniert nur bei nvidia, gleich aus dem Kopf schlagen. Aber es gibt andere soviel ich weiß, probier mals wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#ATI

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hi,

also ich habe ein Samsung X20 Notebook mit eine ATIx700. Bei mir  funktioniert dualscreen wunderbar mit normalem Xorg. Mit Xgl habe ich es allerdings noch nicht weiter als du geschaft.

Hier mal meine Config zum runterladen

http://www.volker-boehme.de/xorg/xorg_fglrx.conf

Die Config ist allerdings entwas überfüllt (hatte da mal etwas mit mehreren verschiedenen layouts rumgespielt). Das Layout das ich benutze ist das "bigscreen" Layout.

Wenn du das mit XGL hinbekommst, dann sag bescheid. Ich hatte da noch gelesen, das man Xgl mit "+xinerama" starten muss um xinerama support zu haben. Leider schmiert der bei mir dann direkt ab.

Viel Erfolg

Volker

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> Hier mal meine Config zum runterladen
> 
> http://www.volker-boehme.de/xorg/xorg_fglrx.conf
> 
> Die Config ist allerdings entwas überfüllt (hatte da mal etwas mit mehreren verschiedenen layouts rumgespielt). Das Layout das ich benutze ist das "bigscreen" Layout.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Wahnsinn, die funktioniert! Zwar nur mit normalem X + KWin, kein Beryl, aber damit bin ich schon mal ein gutes Stück weiter als vorher!

Allerdings ist das wirklich die größte und unübersichtlichste xorg.conf die ich je gesehen haben  :Laughing:  Werde mir die jetzt mal genau anschauen, ein gutes Stück verkleinern, und dann gucken ob ich herausfinde was ich vorher falsch gemacht habe.

Vielen Dank schon mal, dein Posting hat mir sehr geholfen  :Cool: 

Der zweite Screen ist halt verzerrt, weil er die 1400er Auflösung bekommt aber nur 1280 darstellen kann. Aber so ist es schon mal besser als nichts. Wenn ich das noch irgendwie hinbiegen könnte, und dann noch Beryl laufen würde, wär ich glücklich  :Cool: 

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Ich sags ja, habe da verdammt viel rumprobiert in der config. Über die Weihnachtsfeiertage werde ich mich auch mal hinsetzen und die config ausmisten. Mit beryl habe ich wie gesagt noch keine Idee was ich machen soll.

----------

## Nighthawk

Klinke mich hier mal ein. Ich aknn leider keine Lösung bieten, ahbe aber ein Problem in gleicher Materie. Ich versuche gerade meinen Laptop

ASUS intel centrino ati x700 grafik

über die live cd zu installieren.

Geht auch alles, bis dass ich kein bild auf dem lcd habe.

In der console ist alles fein auch mit dem framebuffer. dann kommt:

switching to radeon drivers ... ok

switching to opengl ...ok

Monitor wird schwarz. schliese ich über vga einen tft daran an, habe ich bild.

wechsel ich zurück in die console geht bild auf beiden geräten.

kann ich die xorg.conf von oben kopieren oder wo finde ich eine geignete

xorg.conf für diese grafikkarte.

Fähigkeitsstufe: Anfänger

Nachtrag: Verwendet wird die aktuelle live cd 2006.1

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ich geb dir mal meine Standard xorg.conf, die sollte bei dir laufen:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

   Option       "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "200 50"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Driver      "mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   DisplaySize 370 278

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "clone"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID         "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1400x1050" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 27

   Mode 0660

EndSection

```

Ich verwende evdev für die zweite Maus, das musst du eventuell ändern, wie auch andere Kleinigkeiten wie deine Auflösung gegebenenfalls oder die Schriftarten. Sollte aber generell schon laufen.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ach ja, du musst noch die richtigen ATI Treiber installieren!

emerge ati-drivers

Meine config ist für die angepasst, und meiner Erfahrung nach laufen die besser als die offenen xorg Treiber  :Wink: 

----------

